# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Cura settings for PowerSpec 3dPro

## brota

Hello
Still new to all this.
I would like to try Cura does anyone know what is the best machine type to choose for my printer?
Would I use a makerbot or custom?
Will work with dual extruder?

Thank you
Brian

----------


## jdg56

I would be interested in this topic as well.

I downloaded Cura, and started to look at it, but have had other priorities lately. I think I'll tinker with it more over the next few days, to see what it can do.

I've been working to fix raft generation in replicatorg, and have made some significant progress there.  :Smile: 

Cheers,

John

----------


## brota

I like the idea of the brim instead of the raft

----------


## jdg56

I did tinker with Cura, and with Slic3r, yesterday. No joy in getting anything that will print on a FF Pro, though. I know there's a gcode converter to generate an x3g file, but I run Linux, and that tool is windows/mac only. I think i'll keep looking at it though.

Cheers,

John

----------


## brota

What is the best tool to convert to x3g?

Thanks
Brian

----------


## devildog125

This works ok for me -- http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:81425

----------


## curious aardvark

cura should have an x3g plugin - I've never found it. So basically cura won't work.

You're petty much stuck with makerware and simplyfi3d - which you pay for. But think long term and it's worth it.

----------


## jdg56

I tried to export the gcode that cura puts out and open it in replicatorg. It didn't work very well...

It appears that the start/end code is presented as text in the profile for the current project. I was thinking of building a profile with replicatorg/flashforge gcode in place of the cura stock code, to see if that would work.

I usually print over the usb port, so not having .x3g files wouldn't bother me, if cura could output a gcode file that would print on the ff pro...

Cheers,

John

----------


## MakersomeGuy

Simplify3D, while not free is an awesome tool. So much better than the others I've tried. Slices so fast you'll think it isn't working at first. Lol. At least I did!

----------


## curious aardvark

> I tried to export the gcode that cura puts out and open it in replicatorg. It didn't work very well...
> 
> It appears that the start/end code is presented as text in the profile for the current project. I was thinking of building a profile with replicatorg/flashforge gcode in place of the cura stock code, to see if that would work.
> 
> I usually print over the usb port, so not having .x3g files wouldn't bother me, if cura could output a gcode file that would print on the ff pro...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John


You're missing the point - even the makerware software converts to .x3g files before printing. Over usb or from the sd card.
You can't use standard gcode unless you change the motherboard. It's opensource but done in a very odd way :-) 

Yes you have to change the start and end gcode - but you also then need to convert to x3g before you can print.

----------


## jdg56

I print using the gcode out of replicatorg all the time. I can open the gcode file that was generated by skeinforge inside replicatorg and print that over the usb directly. There's no lag that would indicate any kind of p-code-style compilation, the print job prints the gcode as far as I can tell.

In both replicatorg and in makerware, you can compile your .stl to gcode and print through the usb. You actually have to perform an export operation to generate the .x3g, which you can then print off an SD card. However, there's no .x3g in existence in replicatorg until you specifically run the export procedure.

I would think it's possible to build 'skeinforge-style' start and end codes for the cura program that would let you build a gcode file that could be opened in replicatorg and printed.

When I ran my experiment, the gcode from cura did load, but replicatorg had some complaints about bad codes. When I fixed those, it did try to print, but the homing and other operations weren't correct, so I punched out of the print and haven't had the time to go back and tinker with it.

I'd like to try to tinker with it again this weekend, and I'll report back with the results.

Cheers,

John

----------


## curious aardvark

Ah took one klook at rep g - after 5 hours it hadn't managed to slice a jointed elephant. never been near it since. 

maybe it does have some uses lol

----------


## jdg56

I don't think I'm missing the point. I don't need to convert to x3g, if the print program will do it for me.

Interestingly, the documentation for replicatorg is somewhat ambiguous, but I do find another reference that says that makerbot printers don't directly read gcode, but that the desktop programs have "built-in" translators to turn the gcode to x3g code on the fly.

That being the case, you still don't need to do an explicit conversion in replicatorg; you can load a gcode file and print from it. Whether there's an internal convertor or not is kind of beside the point for what I'm thinking of.

If the Cura slicer is much better than skeinforge, and produces a robust and more configurable object, then I would be interested in getting that object to print on my flashforge. Since I run linux, and GPX is not an option, I think it should be possible to use replicatorg as my 'run-time engine', by modifying the bits of gcode that set up the printer to operate correctly.

I'm going to do more research and try to determine if it can be done. I'll report on my findings.

Cheers,

John

----------


## curious aardvark

Always interested in anything that expands my options :-)
And when i was waiting on a printer and trying out slicers - cura was the one I really wanted to use. 

It's actually similiar to s3d, definitely the most user friendly of the opensource programs.

----------


## brota

I was able to use cura then I used a converter to to x3g but when it print it seems to be off by 3 inches it starts printing off the side of the bed.

----------


## curious aardvark

Yeah there's a lot of specialist gcode for the makerbot clones that has to be added manually. And the homing code is part of it. 
It's not just that they don't do direct gcode, but the gcode they use is slightly different as well. 

It's one reason i bought simplify 3d. 
It workd - well it mostly works. Still can't use the right extruder with it. But that's by the by.

----------


## brota

is there something with simplify 3d that does not allow both extruders?

----------

